# Would these work in a 20gallon



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

well i dont mean all of them but it was suggested that i look for fish i like and here is what i like
Firemouths
Convicts
Saulos
Frontosa
Jack Dempsey


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2006)

Firemouths get about 6 inches...so I think a 40g would be minimum...maybe as small as 30g. Too big for a 20g.

Convicts need 25-30g per pair...I guess you could keep one in a 20g, but just having one isn't that great IMO. 

By Saulos, do you mean Pseudotropheus saulosi, the Mbuna? If so, they won't work in a 20g.

Frontosa can get over a foot long, so a 20g won't work.

Jack Dempseys get around 8-10 inches long, so a 20g isn't big enough.

I think you need to look at smaller fish...the ones in your list all get too big for a 20g tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh do u have any suggestions


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Firemouths can to to 5 inches but rarely over 4 and 1/2. They could work in a 20 long with proper filtration and amtainence. The rest wont fit though. You may want to look into S.A. cichlids as they tend to stay smaller as a whole. Shellies would work. The julidochromis species tend to stay small also but are aggressive. Rams are nice also.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

im mainly looking for color


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

Yes, and the rest no. 

Have you thought about Tang shellies?


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

If you want color, you can't go wrong with apistos. They come in a variety of colors.

As was also suggested, the  Blue Ram would be a good choice for color.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i cant find any at my LFS, all the really have is alot of cichlids


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

All the fish mentioned above are cichlids.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i know but i mean they dont have the ones suggested


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how about jewels will they work


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

Jewels? Heck no. They're too common in my opinion but it's your choice. Tang shellies or julies are much preferred.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i cant find those around here


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

20 gallons is too small for jewels. I had two, and the only fish that could stand up to them were my zebras. They killed off EVERY one of my labs. They are VERY aggressive, and need about 55 gallons or larger, I believe.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

omg what im i going to get then, i get the tank at like around 5pm tomorrow.


----------



## Laura Ann (May 3, 2006)

We have named other cichlids... it can't be that hard. 

Tang shellies? Blue Rams?

Pick one, there are alot to choose from!

I forgot to add, you still have awhile to choose, the tank needs to be cycled and things of the sort.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 15, 2005)

Both of the fish mentioned are commonly available to any shop out there. You may need to ask the owner/manager to order them for you, but the good news is that the tank can be cycling while you await the new arrivals. Anticipation may even make the experience more of a thrill when you finally get them.

Larry Vires


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

and as i have stated many time none of my LFS carry them and i apolgize if the way i worded that was rude and yes i know i have a while, i have asked and they wont do it


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Where r u? do u have a local club? can u do Aquabid?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

i live in florida in the poor county called Citrus County and idk probaly could


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Of your list, only the convicts could be keep in a 20 and only one pair. If you decide to order fish off the internet look for seller fishfarmusa. Its a little far for you to drive up here (Atlanta) for our auction on September sixteenth.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok thank you all for your help and thank you JustOneMore20 and emc7 for clearfying that only one pair of convicts can be kept, i have just recently posted a post could some one answer my question please me and my gf have now been on the phone for 3 hours and 27 minutes deciding wheather there both convicts or not.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I honestly can't tell from the pic of the second one.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

how about the male can u tell what that is


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

So you went out and purchased fish you're not sure of the ID on correct? And you did not cycle the tank?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

no i did not purchase it i have not purchased anything yet


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Even if those are both convicts and a pair, they are old. If you want to breed, you are better off getting 4-6 babies (they grow fast). The pair is the two that try to kill the other fish in the tank (if you watch carefully, you can rescue them). The bigger they get, the more likely they are to kill each other, even if they are a breeding pair.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Honestly you guys I did not think about breeding cause the only thing i have breed is my Blue Paradise Gouramis, Mollies, and Guppies and even then the Mollies and Guppies were an acedient cause they were bought my Auratus


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

well if you get a pair of FM'S or Cons have something to do with the fry. 

FM's or Cons woould be okay, nothing else from your list.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

ok thanx and gourami swami i think i have asked this b4 but where did you get that siggy


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

From Ghetto's topic in the water hole " Forum sig creations by ghetto" or something.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

oh ok thanx again


----------

